# Does Verizon know if you use Wireless Tether?



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

I currently pay for tethering, but use wireless tether. I noticed that there is no indication on the VWireless website that my tethering data is being used... its just showing up as phone data. Could I just cancel the tethering plan and continue using wireless tether?


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

You will likely get yes and no options on this one. Some say you will be discovered and charged while others have been doing it free for months without consequence. I say go for it if you have unlimited data plan but that's my opinion. I don't feel it's subversive to use a free option on an unlimited account I pay for so I take the chance.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Use it a lot and they will bust you. Otherwise you should be fine.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Use it a lot and they will bust you. Otherwise you should be fine.


oh I dont do much data with tether, just web surfing at work  Im only up to 2gb this month in total data use so... maybe ill try it.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I use it lots.... and don't get busted. Let's just say that when Steam had their big Christmas sale, my phone was working for a couple days.


----------



## DroidzFX (Jun 7, 2011)

They know now....


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I've never heard of anyone claiming to have been busted for it.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

DroidzFX said:


> They know now....


Well this is now the funniest thing I have read all day.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I use it lots.... and don't get busted. Let's just say that when Steam had their big Christmas sale, my phone was working for a couple days.


Please stop... lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Barf said:


> I've never heard of anyone claiming to have been busted for it.


Iphone users got busted a while back since they had to use the built in app which doesn't have a way to advert going through the "hotspot network". We don't have this issue as we have much more control over our phones.

Also, when I say busted what I mean is that AT&T automatically signed them up to a hotspot plan.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

DroidzFX said:


> They know now....


Care to explain?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> Care to explain?


I believe this was a joke being that we are all coming here saying that we do it.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Iphone users got busted a while back since they had to use the built in app which doesn't have a way to advert going through the "hotspot network". We don't have this issue as we have much more control over our phones.
> 
> Also, when I say busted what I mean is that AT&T automatically signed them up to a hotspot plan.


You know we don't care about silly iPhone users! They deserve to be charged


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Unless you are spending entire days watching netflix while downloading music and movies you won't have issues. Simple browsing via tethering uses little data and won't be a problem.


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

But is there a "flag" that goes up when the tethering app is in use? Like if i enable it right now and leave it on for a hour or so, will verizon specifically know that i am using this app even though i havent used a lot of data?


----------



## ænyoc (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't know if they know or not, but I rely on tethering about 2 weeks/mo when I travel for work. I often go places in the middle of nowhere where the only connection to civilization is through cell phones. I have been doing it for a little over a year, use over 5g/mo just tethering and haven't had any issues yet. The way I see it, I pay for unlimited data, tethering just makes it more convenient to do the exact same things I'd be doing from my phone... Now watch me get a nice fat bill next month =P

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

shanimal92 said:


> But is there a "flag" that goes up when the tethering app is in use? Like if i enable it right now and leave it on for a hour or so, will verizon specifically know that i am using this app even though i havent used a lot of data?


No the tethering app pairs your data connection with the mobile hotspot feature. Verizon see's the data you are using as mobile data. Apparently there are ways Verizon has to get around this but from what I know it isn't very legal and would be bad for PR.


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

ok good. thank you


----------

